

The Programmer Hierarchy [pdf] - shadowsun7
http://lukewelling.com/2006/08/03/java-programmers-are-the-erotic-furries-of-programming/

======
devmonk
Still funny but seriously needs to be revised. For example: Haskell (off to
the side unattached to anything because it is its own little world), Groovy
(just above Java), Scala (above Perl), Obj-C (diagonally above C), Erlang
(*-Ruby developers consider it better than Ruby, but Erlang developers are
humble enough to place it below Ruby, but not humble enough to place it any
lower), Eiffel (somewhere between Groovy and OCaml), OCaml (off to the side
above Perl, perhaps above everything, but Ruby, Scala, Erlang would be above
it).

------
KevinMS
So old I think it came pre-installed on the internet.

~~~
devmonk
Written by Al Gore, then?

